# Post your true and honest opinion on the new GTR here!



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thought making a thread about every bodies opinion (founded on experience or without) about the new GTR.

The new GTR seems to be the best car in the galaxy (and milkyway). It's actually that great that it doesn't need any competitors anymore to prove it's diviness . . . all this is very humble for Carlos Goshn, who will allow many of the fellow fans to take a shower with him and maybe sleep inside his bed too ,ex . .:nervous: :nervous: . . .

I think that this car is more a successfull exploitation of the previous GTRs mythic history, fuled by the GTR tuning generations, then it is a truely Nissan supercar (the image Nissan want to give it). I mean Nissan nearly died a few years back and the only reason someone would still remember the name GTR during all this years of abstinance, is because the GTRs allways lived more popular inside the aftermarket scene then through the Nissan badge afterall!

I still see so many R32GTR owners , devoting all passion into a nearly 20 years old car. Theses true GTR enthusiats have a very biased opinion about the new heritage. Suzuki san from CAR Produce act, (GTR tuner and 700HP R32 GTR owner) is very disapointed with the new car. And while listening to him I can also for the first time, since I met the new GTR and drove it recently for a few minutes (thanks Yoshida-san), put my admiration for the new one down and take a breath for a seconde.
The performance-fact figures are talking for them selves, the new GTR crashes every thing on it's way and the only thing it is asking about, is a few hundered HP more on the back to bring also the last non-believers to reason. Suzukisan has modified hundereds of GTRs from Stage1 to 1000HP and is a passionated Suzuka circuit addict since many years. Having owned an R32 GTR from the beginning of the epic GTR conquest , modifiying it ever and ever again up to day, he has one big critic comment to make about the new GTR:

" The R32 GTR is the lightest of all 4 new age GTRs, but it was ment to be lighter from the beginning on, 1989 hightech packed into the R32, made it heavier then expected (before the production, the japanese press urged for a sub 1250kg Skyline GTR coupe), but it's overweight was forgotten , do to it's earth shaking racing success. The evolution went all in the wrong direction, instead of building lighter GTRs , the cars went heavier and heavier . . . The new GTR is again a master of hightech, but more then ever Nissan again forgot the initial goal of the R32 GTR:- being a light coupe with overwhelming power and handling abilities . . . at the end the new GTR technology gives neverseen abilities to such a heavy and fat car, . . . .but I just hoped that 18 years after the R32 GTR, technology would have enabled Nissan to build the 1250kg GTR once for all and take away from all us tuners and modifying maniacs, the pain of making these wonderfull ladies a bit ligher then they are."

I think Suzuki has a point and the pseudo luxury interior with Playstation , are not arranging the thing, I hope that in future, not every new half rich IT specialist and managing Management Manager will make 99% of the R35 GTR owners . . .:chuckle:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I ordered one for march 09 delivery,so what do you expect to hear from me 

Its maybe the best productioncar ever build,for a price that could not get me a Porsche Gayman with some extras(I mean,i would never drive a porsche gayman anyway),the quality of the interieur is from what i have seen the same or even better then the standard porsche interieur,engine/drivetrain/suspension package should be good too,so what is bad on the car?? Only that i could not get it befor March 09  

Just need to decide what to do with the R34 V-SpecII,maybe i keep it (s*it,i have to many cars):bawling:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

The R35GTR is not only one of the finest engineering feats ever, it's also very very good looking. I have a 300ZX which I have owned for years and I always considered it to be much better looking than a Skyline (hence I never bought one) but as soon as I saw this new one, I knew I had to have one. Order placed with Newcastle yesterday!. 
See it on U-Tube kicking the s**t out of a 997 turbo - class!.
Plus, they will be as rare as hens teeth and there will be a lot of people out there who will look and say "what the ****is that!". Got to be worth the money just for that.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)




----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

bonzelite is right...


Thank God for the GTR :thumbsup: 

Seriously though a few 100Kg off the mass, direct injection and variable vane turbos, and another 150hp are about the only real improvements I can think of.

I think some of the tuners are a bit miffed because it is so good out of the box that a lot of people myself included will not feel the need to mod it.



Paul


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Why can't I see bonzalites reply. There's just a red cross???.


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

there are 3 things wrong with it,

the front needs vents,

it's not here (officially) yet,

I can't afford one.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

myline said:


> the front needs vents


Screws up the Cd.


----------



## ac427 (Nov 9, 2002)

Just get the Vspec of whatever it will be called, it's sure to be lighter.


----------



## Jspeed (Mar 16, 2008)

After driving the GTR for more than 3 weeks, I can comment that almost everything about the GT-R you read in the magazines are true. It truly is a piece of engineering marvel and looks stunning in person. The only complaints I have so far are:

- Harsh ride (even in 'Comfort' mode)
- Jerky 1st to 2nd gear change
- Lots of engine and transmission sound
- Acceleration does not feel as crazy as described in magazines

Maybe I was expecting too much, but it does not slam you back into the seat with the kind of g-forces I have experienced before in some modified turbo cars. The power delivery feels quite smooth and linear in higher gears but in first gear it is crazy fast especially when coupled with the lighting quick gearchange to 2nd. But make no mistake, this car sure is fast despite the smooth power delivery. Even in the hot and humid conditions over here which is a killer for turbo cars, I managed to edge ahead of my friend's Lamborghini Superleggera all the way to the 180km/h speed cut! 

Also there have been comments that the GT-R comes up a bit short in the sound department but I personally think that the car sounds great. The exhaust note is sporty and refined, though not loud, and from the cabin you can hear just enough of it to hint at what's below the bonnet. That together with the whine from the transmission and tyres makes you feel like you're in the cockpit of a plane. To me that feels special enough ... and of course it will not cause your neigbours to curse you everytime you come home late at night  

As for the handling of the car, I think I don't I need to say anything about it ... except that it has ridiculous grip. When cornering fast, the way it just stays flat and goes where you point the steering wheel is unlike any other road car, in fact I feel like I'm driving a single seater race car!

Overall, this is probably the most complete car I have ever driven, but to me it is not really an everyday car. I find it a bit irritating to drive around town because of the stiff damping as well as the 1st to 2nd gear engagement, plus it is also quite huge. But other than that, believe the hype - the GT-R is almost too good to be true! :smokin:


----------



## Lung7707 (Mar 22, 2008)

Jspeed said:


> After driving the GTR for more than 3 weeks, I can comment that almost everything about the GT-R you read in the magazines are true. It truly is a piece of engineering marvel and looks stunning in person. The only complaints I have so far are:
> 
> - Harsh ride (even in 'Comfort' mode)
> - Jerky 1st to 2nd gear change
> ...


Just picked up my Black Black edition on Thursday. Everything you have said is true. 
Do you get a clunking sound from the transmission too?
What color do you have?


----------



## the King (Sep 23, 2007)

Jspeed said:


> After driving the GTR for more than 3 weeks, I can comment that almost everything about the GT-R you read in the magazines are true. It truly is a piece of engineering marvel and looks stunning in person. The only complaints I have so far are:
> 
> - Harsh ride (even in 'Comfort' mode)
> - Jerky 1st to 2nd gear change
> ...


It is always good to hear the opinion of owners instead of the reviews from magazine artucles.
Does it ride as harsh as an R34? or is it more?
Thank you for proving that the hype around the car is deserved. Do you have any plans of removing the speed limiter?


----------



## Lung7707 (Mar 22, 2008)

the King said:


> Do you have any plans of removing the speed limiter?


HKS will be coming out with with a delimit module in April.
It will be a by pass... so the original ecu will not be touched. I have ordered one.


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

The biggest thing for me is it doesn't excite me when i look at it.

I saw one on the street the other night in tokyo. It just looked like any other sedan. I said to my friend.. There's the new GTR... He said where....

I HAD to point it out.

Then we saw an exige. He said to me "Whats that! it's cool."

Thats the reaction I want from my sports car.

Ferrari and Porsche have the same reaction.

I am also an FR layout fan. 
4wd is just not enough fun for me.

Finally, I can never afford one so it should probably be only those who can afford one who posts here, because everyone else is just dissapointed they didn't make a better car for the same price as the R34 GTR.

Russ.


----------



## Jspeed (Mar 16, 2008)

Mine's black as well and of course I'm planning to remove the speed cut! LOL

However, I do not want to rush into doing so. HKS will be releasing their ECU reflash as well so now there's 3 options to choose from in terms of ECU upgrade/speed de-limiter. Gonna wait for my friend's result with his Amuse ECU and see how that performs. Its supposed to give bigger power comapred to Mine's ...


----------



## Jspeed (Mar 16, 2008)

REXtreme said:


> The biggest thing for me is it doesn't excite me when i look at it.
> 
> I saw one on the street the other night in tokyo. It just looked like any other sedan. I said to my friend.. There's the new GTR... He said where....
> 
> ...



I think different people have different opinions on the looks of the GT-R. Of course it won't look as stunning as exotics like Ferrari or Lambo, but I think compared to the everyday supercars like the M3 or Porsche 911 it sure looks better.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its clearly a technical marvel, think it looks very slick and modern

gone are the days however of the OTT, insane looks of certain cars, and i think thats what we are all comparing it too...different cars in different times. the 34 , still makes me do a "sex-wee" , the 35 doesnt im afraid.

lovely car though.


----------



## ac427 (Nov 9, 2002)

REXtreme said:


> The biggest thing for me is it doesn't excite me when i look at it.
> 
> I saw one on the street the other night in tokyo. It just looked like any other sedan. I said to my friend.. There's the new GTR... He said where....
> 
> ...


So a 911 is more striking to look at than an R35 :chuckle:


----------



## harris2182 (Nov 13, 2006)

i never got the looks of it. dont work for me im afraid. if someone said to me here you go a brand new r35 or a mint r34 with top spec mods. i`d have the 34.


----------



## Jspeed (Mar 16, 2008)

the King said:


> It is always good to hear the opinion of owners instead of the reviews from magazine artucles.
> Does it ride as harsh as an R34? or is it more?
> Thank you for proving that the hype around the car is deserved. Do you have any plans of removing the speed limiter?


The last time I rode in an R34 was 8 years ago but as far as I can remember, yes the R35 is harsher.


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

Jspeed said:


> The last time I rode in an R34 was 8 years ago but as far as I can remember, yes the R35 is harsher.


Hi Jspeed

Sounds awesome. Any photos of yours?

You probably know but here in the uk we have to wait 12/18 months for the GT-R, I'm in the 18 months bracket, roll on Sept 2009.

Happy Motoring


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

ac427 said:


> So a 911 is more striking to look at than an R35 :chuckle:


Here is my 911 . . . .






I do not think the GT-R looks as nice as my 911 but it looks more aggressive - it is not as pure as my 911 but it is far more capable, it is faster, safer, more tech, has a nicer cockpit, it is more iconic, rarer but most important of all more desirable - hence I will chip on my brand new 911 997 C2S as soon as I can get my hands on the GTR I have on order.

Yep it's still a Datsun deep down but what a Datsun it is and my current marque have nothing to through at it under £150K

Reason for buyin one - is I cant think of one reason not to.

Kp


----------



## the King (Sep 23, 2007)

Lung7707 said:


> HKS will be coming out with with a delimit module in April.
> It will be a by pass... so the original ecu will not be touched. I have ordered one.


Thank you mate. You just saved me a year's worth of grey hairs. I never looked at HKS. They been awfully silent about the GT-R since the Toyko Motor Salon.


----------



## the King (Sep 23, 2007)

Jspeed said:


> The last time I rode in an R34 was 8 years ago but as far as I can remember, yes the R35 is harsher.


You know that is pretty harsh right? Still I am ok with the feed back I have been getting so far.


----------



## the King (Sep 23, 2007)

kpkpkp said:


> Here is my 911 . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful car, but I see your point and support it.:chuckle:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)




----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi JSpeed

Pretty much echoed what I wrote elsewhere... but I still haven't run in the car long enough. How much mileage have you clocked..



Jspeed said:


> - Acceleration does not feel as crazy as described in magazines
> 
> Maybe I was expecting too much, but it does not slam you back into the seat with the kind of g-forces I have experienced before in some modified turbo cars. The power delivery feels quite smooth and linear in higher gears but in first gear it is crazy fast especially when coupled with the lighting quick gearchange to 2nd.


I think this was similar to my initial reaction when comparing the acceleration on my stock Evo 8MR with a JDM STI.

The STI had much worse lag than my Evo, and when the turbo spooled up, there was a neck snapping g-force. The Evo was relatively lag-free and spooled up more smoothly... and didn't FEEL as fast.

But a quick check of basic logs showed the 8MR was still faster 



Jspeed said:


> Even in the hot and humid conditions over here which is a killer for turbo cars, I managed to edge ahead of my friend's Lamborghini Superleggera all the way to the 180km/h speed cut!


Heh, heard abt that  too bad I was stuck on a plane on my way back from Seoul or I would have popped over


----------



## Chappardababbar (Mar 17, 2008)

My feelings regarding the new gtr are as follows (bare with me cause I don't get to talk about this stuff with anyone else)

I've been looking for a car for my wife and I for a long time; something that would fulfil the following criteria in no particular order:

1) Has to be special - i.e. rare, limited run, race pedigree etc.
2) Has to be comfy and capable long distance.
3) Decent boot / luggage space
4) Two door coupé - because they're sexier.
5) Excellent performance which is accessible and and the same time...
6) My wife can drive it around no problem.
7) Need to be comfortable using it all the time i.e. tescos, multi storeys etc.
8) We're both in our early 20's - it had to be something sexycool.
9) Reasonable running costs

I've been looking for something for AGES that will meet this criteria. Bare in mind that I've never owned a car due to working in London and not needing one. I've been seriously considering each of these at one point or another as a second hand propositions:

Porsche Carrera S - beautiful but ubiquitous, therefore not special, poor luggage space.
Ferrari 355/456 - luggage, running costs
M3 - not special but very nearly went for it due to gorgeous V8.
Corvette C6 targa - LHD therefore wife issues.
Dodge Viper SRT-10 - running costs
Honda NSX - poor luggage - again very nearly but interior exactly the same as dad's accord.
BMW M5 old one and current - four door, maybe later.
Hold out for Audi RS5???
CL55 AMG - pure pimp-mobile but looks dated.
SL55 - dated.

Looked at loads of classics as well (mainly beemers and mercs) but decided I wanted something with all the mod cons.

Then this GTR was launched. I never thought I would get one because of the whole fast and furious thing plus I'm not into the modding scene: I want to buy a car that is exactly as its designers inteded it to be. However, the more I read about it the more intrigued I became. Performance aside, I feel like a lot of love has gone into building it. The handbuilt nature of it really appeals to me. Plus it ticks all the boxes above - only car on the planet that I can think of that can.

With regards to looks, I think its a fantastic piece of design with some good clean lines. In fact, this is the reason I've finally decided on Ultimate silver. If you look at any photo of any colour either indoors and outdoors and compare the lines on the bonnet and the line that goes down either side as well as those on the front corners, they are far more distinguished in ultimate silver and gun metal grey than any other colour. I was thinking seriously about red for a while because I think it looks HOT and it was a tough decision but I love the lines way too much. I don't think it's a beautiful car like a Ferrari 456 or a porsche but in my opinion, it's unique and handsome.

I've always aspired to Ferraris/lambos/porsches and I know a lot of people on here have got a bit carried away with their praise for the car but I honestly don't feel like I would want anything more which is a great feeling. Price-wise a little more than I wanted to spend but you only live once.

As for negatives - 
don't like the carpet on the inside of the doors
not happy about lack of isofix seats
not happy about 18 month wait
Would have preferred some decent interior options or some other customisation options.
Don't like the fact that its all over the place at the moment, especially with all the GT5 publicity it's getting.
Would have preferred it if it wasn't so mass produced.
I prefer exhaust notes of the Audi RS4 and new M3. I've got a thing for V8s and I hoped that this V6 would sound better. This is my only REAL gripe.


----------



## DR_GTR (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice post, agree with you whole heartedly.

but out of interest, early 20's and London... how you gona afford the insurance??

Regards

Andy


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Lung7707 said:


> HKS will be coming out with with a delimit module in April.
> It will be a by pass... so the original ecu will not be touched. I have ordered one.


did you get this confirmed from HKS directly? how do they know they're going to be able to do a bypass? i thought everyone had struggled to work out a bypass because of the plummed in navigation etc. unless of course the HKS bypass is only for the international (non domestic models) which makes sense.


----------



## Jspeed (Mar 16, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> did you get this confirmed from HKS directly? how do they know they're going to be able to do a bypass? i thought everyone had struggled to work out a bypass because of the plummed in navigation etc. unless of course the HKS bypass is only for the international (non domestic models) which makes sense.


The HKS distributor over here has mentioned a delimit module, ECU reflash, racing suction kit and titanium exhaust which will all be available in April.


----------



## Jspeed (Mar 16, 2008)

SmeeAgain said:


> Hi Jspeed
> 
> Sounds awesome. Any photos of yours?
> 
> ...



Just posted a thread in the Members Gallery:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/94096-my-black-r35.html?posted=1#post864024

Hope you like it


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

Chappardababbar said:


> My feelings regarding the new gtr are as follows (bare with me cause I don't get to talk about this stuff with anyone else)
> 
> I've been looking for a car for my wife and I for a long time; something that would fulfil the following criteria in no particular order:
> 
> ...


Sorry i am on my phone and cant edit but what you have said is simply not possible, you have contradicted yourself all the way through and the car you want does not really exist. I currently drive an sl55 at 24 and it is the best car i have ever known, better than any ferrari. If you are open minded to any car and the gtr a little more than you wanted to spend then you not open minded. The gtr is going to be so great, not convertible and not lots of the things that you are looking for but if these things are an issue then this is another car not for you


----------



## Chappardababbar (Mar 17, 2008)

DR_GTR said:


> Nice post, agree with you whole heartedly.
> 
> but out of interest, early 20's and London... how you gona afford the insurance??
> 
> ...


Well I haven't actually had any quotes for the GTR yet. We'll cross that bridge when we get there. I don't live in London but commute into work which works out well as far as insurance goes. It shouldn't be too bad as each of those cars mentioned above drop down to £1200 or under once I put my wife on as a named driver. I think that's do-able. I expect a similar quote for the GTR (?????) Neither of us have no claims.


----------



## Chappardababbar (Mar 17, 2008)

****** said:


> Sorry i am on my phone and cant edit but what you have said is simply not possible, you have contradicted yourself all the way through and the car you want does not really exist. I currently drive an sl55 at 24 and it is the best car i have ever known, better than any ferrari. If you are open minded to any car and the gtr a little more than you wanted to spend then you not open minded. The gtr is going to be so great, not convertible and not lots of the things that you are looking for but if these things are an issue then this is another car not for you


I don't think i've contradicted myself. The thing with buying a car is its an emotional decision. Although I set out certain criteria, a lot of it is how the car makes you feel which cannot be quantified. 

I haven't been fortunate enough to drive any of the cars I mentioned above so my decisions have been based purely on 1) gut instinct which based on 2) assumpions i've made about each car based mainly on articles. This is a totally personal thing and probably wrong in many cases - even the articles are simply opinions. Of course there are thousands of cars out there that I want. I could talk about it all day but in the real world, and for me, I feel the list is very short.

All I'm saying is, this car turns me on in the same way as certain exotics do whilst at the same time fulfilling my criteria. If a Ferrari pulled up next to me in this car (unless it was a 250GT or a Daytona or something) I would not feel any lust at all (okay maybe a little but a Ferrari is a Ferrari).

Come on, 2 door, rapid as hell, big boot, auto for her, good looking, (relatively) affordable, comfortable, modern technology, rare and a bit special but not so special that you only want to take it out when the sun shines, plus day in day out use. Help me out here...

Even if I have contradicted myself, I just want it.


----------



## StretchGSK (Oct 24, 2006)

matty32 said:


> its clearly a technical marvel, think it looks very slick and modern
> 
> gone are the days however of the OTT, insane looks of certain cars, and i think thats what we are all comparing it too...different cars in different times. the 34 , still makes me do a "sex-wee" , the 35 doesnt im afraid.
> 
> lovely car though.


As a fellow recent R34 purchaser I have to agree with you here.
The R35 simply does not press my buttons like the R34 does.
Not nearly aggressive enough, but for me the biggest dislike is the flappy paddle gearbox!! 

I could carry on but the bottom line is that I am not envious of the R35 in any way.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

tokyogtr said:


> did you get this confirmed from HKS directly? how do they know they're going to be able to do a bypass? i thought everyone had struggled to work out a bypass because of the plummed in navigation etc. unless of course the HKS bypass is only for the international (non domestic models) which makes sense.


It is supposed to be for JDM model. International models (at least the US) does not appear to have a speed limiter.

Have a few (contradictory) thoughts abt the plug and play delimiter though.

Firstly, I am not sure I like the "fooling" of the ECU using speed sensor based speed cut devices cos they don't always work properly. 

But I do like the idea of keeping the ECU stock for now since we don't really know the impact of reflashing.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

****** said:


> I currently drive an sl55 at 24 and it is the best car i have ever known, better than any Ferrari.


You drive a very nice car - age does not make it any better - just means you have sampled the nicer side of the automotive experience at an earlier age - but to say your SL is better than any Ferrari is total BS. 

I have come to four conclusions - 

You base your opinion on what ticks your boxes as to what makes a great car and that alone.

You have never driven a 355, 430 or Enzo

You know nothing about proper cars, how they drive and what they can do (not just in a straight line or on a motorway) 

You have the same pass time as Snoop Dogg - Smokin, Smokin, Weed!! 

Ferraris stay flat in corners at speeds other exotica could only dream of - the engine in your SL is a solid PowerStation - the engine in a 430 is symphony of engineering perfection. I cannot think of anyone I know that can tell me of a Merc that evokes the same levels of emotion that seeing or hearing a Ferrari come past you on 5000rpm or higher.

Mercs are very good cars but a Rarri is something very special indeed - and for a lot of the reasons that our first time buyer above has listed.

Please quantify your comment as I am sure I am not the only person that disagrees with your statement.

Kp


----------



## Lung7707 (Mar 22, 2008)

****** said:


> Sorry i am on my phone and cant edit but what you have said is simply not possible, you have contradicted yourself all the way through and the car you want does not really exist. I currently drive an sl55 at 24 and it is the best car i have ever known, better than any ferrari. If you are open minded to any car and the gtr a little more than you wanted to spend then you not open minded. The gtr is going to be so great, not convertible and not lots of the things that you are looking for but if these things are an issue then this is another car not for you


U are kidding rite? a SL55 is better than any Ferrari?

I currently drive the e55 which is the same engine as ur SL. Yes its a good car a more practical car than a F430 perhaps...but not necessarily a better car. And Yes I use to drive a F430.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Once you drive a 430, you realise how brilliant it is. My brother had one and used to loan it to me. It was fantastic...

BUT, and it is a big BUT, the damn thing kept breaking down so much that it is now back with Ferrari. And not just breaking down, but cutting out completely at 10 - 15mph. Really dangerous, and something to do with oil on a clutch sensor. Maranello replaced the clutch TWICE yet it still did the same. Then Ferrari turn round and say it's a clutch problem that is "fair wear and tear" as th car has done a massive 9,000 miles!

Basically, when they go, 430s are great. Otherwise, they're a very expensive disappointment.

He's looking at Lambos now, but I think he's a tad envious that when I get my GT-R next year I have every chance of actually using it when I want to.


----------



## harris2182 (Nov 13, 2006)

i cant believe anyone can really think a merc is better than a rarri. as said everything is personal taste agreed. 

when i was 17 i had a series 2 rs turbo with 208bhp ( with print out)
i thought it was the best car ever. i argued with older guys down the pub. 

they said rubbish its just an escort.

then i got taken out in a tuned up corrado g60 with nos.

that was then my next car and the best i`ve ever driven. 

i`ve recently been very luck enough to borrow a a rarri 430 and a lambo gallardo.

the gallaro is now the best ive driven, maybe untill i drive an r35? i dont know


----------



## Lung7707 (Mar 22, 2008)

harris2182 said:


> the gallaro is now the best ive driven, maybe untill i drive an r35? i dont know


Had the Lambo Gallardo SE...the R35 is way better than the Gallardo. R35 is alot quicker and more nimble around the bends. Feels alot lighter for a 1800kg car.


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

kpkpkp said:


> You know nothing about proper cars, how they drive and what they can do (not just in a straight line or on a motorway)
> 
> Please quantify your comment as I am sure I am not the only person that disagrees with your statement.
> 
> Kp


Ok dont want to get into a slagging match as this is not what i meant for and this not the place. You are right though i have never driven am enzo. have an f430 spider too and i done about 2000 miles in the bloody thing. Dont get me wrong, amazing sound good in corners but at speed it is awful and does not fill you with confidence, poor cramped interior - think lambo have started to get it right now. The 360 before it was the same. I enjoyed the 355 more
Plus the clutch gone in 430 (ferrari admitted fault) after 3500 miles. Merc would and will keep going and going. Before that had noble m12 so thats where my comments come from. 35 is going to be great build quality and provide a better car actually, sure it doesnt have the name or the noise but all over i reckon a better car. But each to their own and glad we agree and have a passion for the 35. No offence meant sorry


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Jspeed said:


> The HKS distributor over here has mentioned a delimit module, ECU reflash, racing suction kit and titanium exhaust which will all be available in April.


hmmm, time for an HKS factory visit me thinks....


----------



## harris2182 (Nov 13, 2006)

i dont kow which model the gallaro was tbo. just know it felt amazing


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

this is the GTR board right? what's all this merc, lambo and fezza bollox about? i've owned a few fezzas in my time and they were all f'cking fantastic. break down? of course! cost a fortune to run? of course! but then i could afford so who cared? i had a daily drive and a weekend drive.

back to the topic, the GTR is a fantastic all round car. it was not built to compete with any ferrari or merc. carlos wanted a car to replace his porker turbo and that's what he got.

end of story.

the GTR is a porker turbo for half the cost.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

****** said:


> Ok dont want to get into a slagging match as this is not what i meant for and this not the place. You are right though i have never driven am enzo. have an f430 spider too and i done about 2000 miles in the bloody thing. Dont get me wrong, amazing sound good in corners but at speed it is awful and does not fill you with confidence, poor cramped interior - think lambo have started to get it right now. The 360 before it was the same. I enjoyed the 355 more
> Plus the clutch gone in 430 (ferrari admitted fault) after 3500 miles. Merc would and will keep going and going. Before that had noble m12 so thats where my comments come from. 35 is going to be great build quality and provide a better car actually, sure it doesnt have the name or the noise but all over i reckon a better car. But each to their own and glad we agree and have a passion for the 35. No offence meant sorry


That is why i asked you to quantify "better" - although i am confused as to the corner at speed bit - i have never felt as safe as I do in the rarri at the apex of an 80mph corner in any other car.

I see loads of people with clutch issues on 430s as well - is yours and F1 or a manual.

Kp


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

tokyogtr said:


> this is the GTR board right? what's all this merc, lambo and fezza bollox about? i've owned a few fezzas in my time and they were all f'cking fantastic. break down? of course! cost a fortune to run? of course! but then i could afford so who cared? i had a daily drive and a weekend drive.
> 
> back to the topic, the GTR is a fantastic all round car. it was not built to compete with any ferrari or merc. carlos wanted a car to replace his porker turbo and that's what he got.
> 
> ...


Fair point - I hope you are both right and wrong though, I hope the GTR has all the ability of the 997 but with more feed back as I think the 996 turbo was soft and the 997 a little numb in the feed back dept. - I am comparing the feed back to my current 997 C2S - but I have driven my MD's R8 and that is awesome - 4WD grip with nice feedback and the rear end can still get way ward.

Roll on GTR - I think it is gonna be the best everyday super car drive in the history of cars

Kp


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

Interesting reading this !
Well the only reason I haven't as yet placed a deposit down for the R35 is because I can't get the thought of owning a Fezza F430 F1 out of my head !  
The Ferrari is a car that I dreamed of owning since I was a nipper. 
I was at a local race track last weekend when I saw 2 F430's. Both set off down the road together ...........   :squintdan :squintdan :squintdan ..........the noise was something else, and one that everybody should hear !

But they are a lot of money, and will only be used at weekends, if dry !
Also the servicing costs and the big depreciation costs are huge compared to something like the Nissan.

The big decision I have now is settle for the R35 and wonder what if ?  or sign my life away and look for the little boys dream car ? ................decisions, decisions ??


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Peely said:


> Interesting reading this !
> Well the only reason I haven't as yet placed a deposit down for the R35 is because I can't get the thought of owning a Fezza F430 F1 out of my head !
> The Ferrari is a car that I dreamed of owning since I was a nipper.
> I was at a local race track last weekend when I saw 2 F430's. Both set off down the road together ...........   :squintdan :squintdan :squintdan ..........the noise was something else, and one that everybody should hear !
> ...


trust me, if money is even remotely a consideration then you should not buy a ferrari. i p1ssed away thousands upon thousands in depreciation and running costs for 355s. all ferraris are designed for millionaires who can afford to blow money away. they're a luxury, not a right.

in fact, new moto. Nissan GT-R, a luxury AND a right to own.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

tokyogtr

Do you own a R35 as you seem to know what you are talking about - if so how does the drive compare to a 997 Turbo which to me, is one the targets that the Nissan designers set their sights on. I have seen the Autocar video of how they compare but what do you say.

Thanks

Kp


----------



## Chappardababbar (Mar 17, 2008)

Peely said:


> Interesting reading this !
> Well the only reason I haven't as yet placed a deposit down for the R35 is because I can't get the thought of owning a Fezza F430 F1 out of my head !
> The Ferrari is a car that I dreamed of owning since I was a nipper.
> I was at a local race track last weekend when I saw 2 F430's. Both set off down the road together ...........   :squintdan :squintdan :squintdan ..........the noise was something else, and one that everybody should hear !
> ...


The F430 is a pure s3x machine, no doubt about it. On a whole other level compared to the GTR because it has this aura that other cars don't have and I'm not talking about performance but unless you're mega rich or mega stupid, you just can't use it every day.

However, from what I understand the residuals on a F430 are better than almost any other new car on the market. I mean in % terms as well as absolute terms - particularly the spyder.

My prediction for the GTR is that it will be worth 40k in three years assuming 10k miles per year. Negligible in first year, then sharp decline 10k each year after which point the depn will slow. What do you think?


----------



## Roly Atluap (Mar 11, 2008)

Sensible post, not sure about the residuals, suspect the 599 is better as there are new 430's to be had from dealers now without waiting.

Re the OP, I think the R35 will be a truly super car, but talk of it being considered as a supercar is perhaps moving from rose tinted to fantasy.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

kpkpkp said:


> tokyogtr
> 
> Do you own a R35 as you seem to know what you are talking about - if so how does the drive compare to a 997 Turbo which to me, is one the targets that the Nissan designers set their sights on. I have seen the Autocar video of how they compare but what do you say.
> 
> ...


due to someone else's financial misfortune my car gtr will be delivered in 1 week. i have driven a gtr for about 120kms and it is an amazing piece of kit. i don;t find the 997 turbo a passionate car at all so replacing it is not that difficult if you get the engineering right. which is exactly what nissan have done.


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> trust me, if money is even remotely a consideration then you should not buy a ferrari. i p1ssed away thousands upon thousands in depreciation and running costs for 355s. all ferraris are designed for millionaires who can afford to blow money away. they're a luxury, not a right.
> 
> in fact, new moto. Nissan GT-R, a luxury AND a right to own.


I know exactly what you are saying, but the last thing I want is, to be lying on my death bed, thinking.............. "I wish I had bought that Ferrari when I had the chance, I'll never know now " !!!


----------



## Lung7707 (Mar 22, 2008)

Peely said:


> I know exactly what you are saying, but the last thing I want is, to be lying on my death bed, thinking.............. "I wish I had bought that Ferrari when I had the chance, I'll never know now " !!!


Thats funny coz thats how I live my life... "tomorrow is too late"


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

What he said

Kp


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

kpkpkp said:


> That is why i asked you to quantify "better" - although i am confused as to the corner at speed bit - i have never felt as safe as I do in the rarri at the apex of an 80mph corner in any other car.
> 
> I see loads of people with clutch issues on 430s as well - is yours and F1 or a manual.
> 
> Kp


I have never been able to take the car on the track which is a shame but I don't think the car would take it. got the F1 box which is great but...

If you're thinking of buying a Ferrari then I would still say to do it so that you can say you have done - you will enjoy the experience - the noise really is superb with the roof down, the looks you'll get and it is one of the prettiest cars they have made - but if you want a "better" car I would go for the Gallardo.

The Nissan is in a different class because of the proven track record, sort of a sleepy beast, the exotics are such because of the noise and the silly price of them - GTR wins all round award and to get one of the first is the reason I would get one now, however, then go for a Fez when you've had the fun out of the GTR


----------



## harris2182 (Nov 13, 2006)

everyone is batting on about this rarri sound. i didnt like it. too high pitched, like wasp`s in a baked bean can!! just didnt give me the shiver or the tingle that a got v8 or straight 6 rb lump gives at full chat


----------



## Richbe (Mar 14, 2008)

Yesterday I went to see Andy Middlehurst’s car.

My car ownership background is Germanic, with some Audi S4, and BMWs, E46 323/330, and currently E39 M5. At some point in the next 12 months the M5 is going and I have been wondering what to replace it with. For the most part, my thinking had never stretched anywhere close to the budget required for an R35. As it is, I buy cars, typically mod them in some way, with wheels, suspension, exhausts and other subtle changes. I don’t come from a back ground of Ferrari or Porsche ownership, so a GTR is a significant departure from my regular car buying budget.

When I first heard about the GTR my first thoughts were that it almost wholly met my criteria for a replacement car. The performance would appear to be undisputed, I like the looks, and it is almost practical (I’ll come to the ‘almost’ later). With some degree of exclusivity it may even prove a more financially sound purchase to buying a 2nd hand alternative at the same price.

I’ve seen comments both on this forum and others where the car and its reviews are berated for various reasons, Porsche owners appear to be upset, and comparisons are made with other marques, though most come from a price bracket that I couldn’t even contemplate. People who can afford a 997 Turbo or other exotica are very fortunate, I can’t so though I have seen the term ‘cheap’ applied to the GTR, it is anything but, this car is expensive for most people including myself. As a result I have to be able to justify my purchases and this means I take my time to find the right car. Typically buying second hand this takes longer and sometimes means some compromises, but I can accept that, when it wasn’t me who shelled out for the car new and absorbed the depreciation. You’ll see my thoughts on the GTR further down in this respect, there are things I have picked up on which wouldn’t bother others when making a decision to buy, but they do me.

First Impressions
Andy had a red car in the showroom. Not my first choice I have to admit, but that was before I saw it. It looks fantastic, I’ve always liked the combination of grey and red, and with the dark wheels on the car and other parts colour coded in grey it accentuates the lines in a way which black fails to where everything is blended in. I have to say I still think I’d go for the dark metal grey.










The interior is also a very pleasant place to be. The quality is right up there with its German counterparts, the feel of the switches, the look of the materials, the general solidity, I like the inside. The seats are tightly bolstered, I’m 6ft and 75kgs and they pinched me tight, if you’re wider than me it could be a squeeze. The red inserts look ok in a red car, but otherwise they just look out of place and straight black would be classier. I set the driver’s seat as far forward as I could such that I might reasonably drive it, but even there I couldn’t even contemplate sitting in the back. I could just squeeze my legs in, but the rear head room is so low that my head just got squashed into the roof. You’d have to be under 5”5’ to even consider sitting there and that would still require a short driver in the front. This is not a four seater, it is a 2+abit. I would say the rear seats weren’t really much more use than the bench in a 911 even if they look it. Kids could travel ok, but I haven’t got kids, just the occasional friends who I want to give a lift to.










I still need practical though. And this is where the Nissan scored to some extent, it has a boot (trunk) of reasonable size, it could fit a couple of reasonably sized suitcases, or larger (read ski clothing/boot bag) squashy bags. The boot opening isn’t huge though. The bottom of the floor is bizarre, almost as if it wasn’t finished properly, it’s uneven and flexible as if a matt has been laid across it without resting on anything substantial. It was a contrast to the finish of the car elsewhere.










Beyond that there is little to criticise the car on, the driving position is fantastic, the seat as I mentioned are tight, but it feels great, the steering wheel is compact and great to hold, the shift paddles positive in their action and a decent size. The wheel has a huge range of adjustment with the instrument binnacle moving up and down with the wheel so that the dials aren’t obstructed. It’s an intimate environment, and as I have already mentioned the quality matches much of its competition.

If I had one criticism of the seats it would be the none leather centre section. Its not suede/alcantara either which is what I would have expected and doesn’t look like it would wear that well. Having seen similar materials before I could see it stretching and the texture flattening quite quickly, with the initial finish getting lost. My absolute preference would be complete leather as it is much easier to maintain and clean. The argument may be that it stops you sliding round in the seat so much, but with the bolsters as they are that wouldn’t be a problem.

There is little to comment about regarding the rest of the car, the wheels look great with the huge brembos behind them, I like the details like the flat underside of the car, the engine is actually something worth opening the bonnet for unlike many plastic covered efforts appearing elsewhere.

The practicality falls over a tiny bit when I try to fit a mountain bike on, the roof doesn’t appear to be suitable for rack and the boot isn’t even a consideration. There isn’t even a ski hatch. This would be my only car and daily driver, so considerations like this are important to me, and might make or break the purchase prospect. Do Nissan mind that it might break it, I guess not, after all it isn’t what the car is aimed at. They can probably afford to lose a sale, even if in all other respects I am probably in their prime catchment market.

Buying Proposition
So you may have gathered that I am quite particular. That’s ok with me, this is a lot of my money that I am considering spending here. But that’s where things go a little pear shaped. I mentioned that I didn’t mind compromising with a second hand car, but here it looks like I will have to do the same, and on a £55k car, that is proving a little hard to swallow.

What I’m I less Happy About

No Sat Nav for 6 months? - What is that about? Its available else where in the world now and the system is the same everywhere according to Andy. And at £1900! Ha Ha…

Wheel/interior combination options - They all come down the same production line regardless of where in the world they are going, but dark wheels (which I like) and red interior bits (which I don’t) cost £1300, when the actual cost to Nissan is zero. That’s a nice bit of free margin for them simply because we all feel the need to have to own the top spec Black model. Is it a wonder that Nissan had to open up all the colour options to it? If they hadn’t people might have bought the premium model and lost Nissan their easy 2% additional margin…cynical I know, but that is sales and marketing for you.

Practicality – I can probably manage with the bike situation. I have to be realistic when considering a car like this, and can’t be too harsh on Nissan  (at least in this instance)

Noise - I have straight through boxes on my M5 and it sounds like a Nascar at full chat. The R35 seems a little quiet in this respect and that's a shame. No doubt there will be opportunities to shell out even more money just to change that.

What are the alternatives?
The R35 is clearly an awesome car. My principle motive for buying a car isn’t to be seen in them, performance however is another matter and in that respect the R35 has it nailed. I take cars to the ‘Ring, rag out and back every year to Le Mans, and I want something track worth too. The fact that it looks as good as it does is a bonus. Can I really make use of it fully? Do I want the ultra high tech, linearly accelerating, dual clutch gear shift? Probably, but I quite like heel and toeing (well toe and toeing really – but same thing). How many times will I be able to or even want to go out and show up a 911 turbo driver? Not often I don’t expect, aside from the fact that driver ability still has a large amount to do with any true comparison. So what alternative cars could I consider buying on a similar budget? The following list isn’t meant to be like for like, nor what I would necessarily choose, but it does provide an interesting comparison (it isn’t too dissimilar to one on a previous post) –

Ferrari F360
Porsche 911 TT (966)
Porsche 911 C2S (997)
New Jag XKR
Maserati 4200
BMW M5/M6
Aston Martin Vantage
Mercs SL55 AMG
Bently continental

Hardly a shortage of performance and head turning ability. They may not be new cars, but buying new isn’t a primary concern for me, these are simply real world examples of what I could spend my money on.

There is no point comparing with F430s, Gallardos, or 997 TTs as the costs difference puts them out of range for me.

My Conclusion
Well I haven’t yet reached one. I think the car is awesome, I love it, for all my misgivings. I have to test drive a few alternatives over the next week or so, even though then I won’t be able to directly compare them as I can’t test drive the GTR until after I have made my deposit. I’ve been told I will be smitten and no doubt I will be. But I also think many of the cars in my aforementioned list would also have me smitten, along with the knowledge that I own a car that in some instances would have cost somebody twice what I end up paying for it.

Others may be in the fortunate position where they can afford to buy a car like this without needing to be as considered in their decision making, but I am being picky about how I spend my money, Nissan are not helping themselves in that respect with their approach.

I guess I would like to come to the conclusion that I should buy this car, because it does actually tick most of the boxes, I have until the beginning of April to finally confirm. Because I want the car I want, not what Nissan want to sell me, I will have to settle for the Premium edition, to be delivered without sat nav and so that I get my all black interior. £3200 for a different paint colour on the wheels, different cloth colour and a 6 month wait for sat nav technology which is already available and should cost no more than £300, I don't think so.  (Especially when my current split rim BBS LMs were previously refurbed to a new standard in an almost identical colour for just over £200)

A few other interesting points
I asked Andy about changing wheels for 18s for track tyres as I can’t afford to continually replace the standard 20s that come on the car. Specifically my question was whether the tyre pressure monitor put the car into safe mode. I don’t think he was entirely sure, the pressure monitor should return to normal when the regular wheels go back on. What he did say is that the traction control and other monitoring systems don’t like non standard sized wheels. I can’t see exactly how they would know other than through the pressure monitors, I guess someone will try driving one with 18s soon, if they haven’t already. In the UK tracking the car shouldn't be a problem either and there won’t be any mandatory post track service requirements. Although I don’t think there is an official limit from Nissan on the number of launch controlled starts you do, Andy said more than 3-4 probably wasn’t a good idea. I am sure Nissan have at some point launched the car to destruction and will have a better idea of the real durability of this feature. Mind I can’t see myself using very often anyway.

Finally
A thanks to Andy for spending the day in the showroom on Good Friday, he was very happy to answer all my questions and show me around the car properly. The place was other wise empty for most of the time I was there. I’ll be getting back to him shortly


----------



## otakki (Mar 5, 2007)

myline said:


> there are 3 things wrong with it,
> 
> the front needs vents,
> 
> ...


Don't worry, just wait a few more years for used ones to show up. The price is going to drop so much once it rolls off the dealer's lot...at least here in the US. I know a lot of people who can very easily afford one would never buy a new car because of the rapid depreciation of a new car. A car is never considered an investment or asset for that very same reason. Invest your money somewhere else and buy it in the couple of years. Moreover, investment buying now is so cheap because of this recession.:thumbsup: 

In a few years, things such as 18" replacement for the 20" would probably have appeared. Moreover, things would get all bugged out in the next few years. Like I have always said, I have waited 18-19 years since the R32. Another 3-4 years make no difference to me.

I know this is not a problem for you folks in the UK and other right hand drive country...but I am hoping in a few years, that handbrake location will migrate to the left side for LHD cars. Need child seat attachment, too.


----------



## Chappardababbar (Mar 17, 2008)

Richbe, you've raised a good point about the Satnav.

WHAT 
A
RIPOFF

Also, I'm a bit annoyed that all colours are now available in the Black edition. I wanted the following spec:
Silver
Sat Nav
Smokes (essential)
Deleted red interior.

but now what's special about paying the extra money from my perspective? The colour is no longer exclusive, I don't want the red bits, couldn't care less about the headlining so I'll be paying the extra money for the smoke alloys?

Rubbish. Before you could see a black or silver car and say, that's a black edition. Nissan should compromise and offer silver as a premium edition option with smoke alloys as long as you don't take the red interior. I'm going to see if this is possible.

I know a lot of people are happier now that black is available in any colour and no offence is intended but you have you understand my frustration.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

New GTR !Hmm,If you cant fit a roof rack ,a bike rack and a towbar to it then I'm just not getting one


----------



## Richbe (Mar 14, 2008)

stealth said:


> a towbar


you mean you can't fit one? Well that settles it, I'm buying something else :smokin:


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Sent my GTR in for its first servicing today and had a chance to drive a friend's new Evo X RS 5MT. Gotta say that I really miss the manual stick shift. There's something that really connects you to the driving experience. The Evo was still running in so I couldn't really push it as much.

I've written elsewhere that the GTR feels like a more grown up Evo, and I think if Mitsubishi ever got their act together, it'd be a pretty impressive effort too. Imagine an Evo with 400hp, 6MT, SAWC, 1.6 tonnes.


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Dougie/Jspeed and anyone else that has one

How are the GT-R's going? any updates after you've lived with them for a little longer?


----------



## R35NZ (Mar 18, 2008)

Well, the metal cover for the rear speakers rattles like a toy factory. 
The gear box is clunky and on occasion can give you a take off at low speeds that makes it look to passers by like you don't know how to use a clutch. 
The drive shaft makes a noise similar to an oil rig drill stuck in the earths core. 
My dash is so lit up with error lights it feels like Christmas every time you start it up and to go with that I now have a Japanese lady's voice telling me....something every time I start it up. 

So am I going to get rid of it........No.

Somehow it's still the best car I've ever owned. 
Do you want to go fast or not?
At the end of the day it's a supercar they have their little problems. At least this one starts every time you want to drive it. Further more this one is half the price of it's competitors. Half the price! 

Sure it may have its faults but as I say for a car that can drive like this for this money I'm just glad it doesn't catch fire.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

R35NZ said:


> Sure it may have its faults but as I say for a car that can drive like this for this money I'm just glad it doesn't catch fire.


Now that's a funny line :clap:


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

R35NZ said:


> Sure it may have its faults but as I say for a car that can drive like this for this money I'm just glad it doesn't catch fire.


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

2 things wrong with it.

1. too heavy
2. engine displacement too big


1. Because it is heavy, it needs bigger brakes, stronger suspension, and a more powerful engine to move it. This equals to more $$$ spent on gas and $$$ spent on buying airbags and technical stuff on the car that the driver will never really need. When a car gets heavier than a previous model..it generally is a "downgrade" or a step backwards. This GTR is no exception.

2. the R34 GTR z tune had 2.8L producing 600hp. Now we have 1.0L more but only 520hp to flywheel  
This tells me that the base model r35 is not the best Nissan has to offer.


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

any info on the hks speed cut out or bypass how much and when... and what other mods are coming down the chain for the car? I will not be buying mine tell end of 08 at the earliest... also any ideas about getting the japan version anywhere else, because the states version has wider front seats and i would like RHD version


----------



## revolver1 (Mar 12, 2008)

Z-Tune had 500BHP not 600.


----------

